# Burley Creek Tacoma swap Oct 1 Saturday 12990 Bethel Burley Road southeast 98367



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 24, 2022)

Getting close, Summer is flying by. Burley Creek Tacoma swap meet October 1rst Saturday has confirmed the famous original as found one of a kind Orange Aerocycle on display along with a restoration being done to a non original paint Aerocyle to represent what the OA bike looked like as new. Also several more display bikes including Krates, Sting Rays, 24" boys Donald Duck bike and a 20" fully dressed boy's Hopalong Cassidy bike you can have your kids (or you - we don't judge) picture taken on. Burley Creek Nursery is a local collector owned venue on several acres of nice property with a lot to look at, will be a great swap.




View attachment 1684915


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 24, 2022)

Please post lots of pictures.  I saw that Aerocycle a few years back at the Kent armory swap when Jerry G. was managing the swap.  Sorry to have to miss this year as i will be in Ohio but will take in the ML swap instead.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 24, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Please post lots of pictures.  I saw that Aerocycle a few years back at the Kent armory swap when Jerry G. was managing the swap.  Sorry to have to miss this year as i will be in Ohio but will take in the ML swap instead.



Betting lot of pic's will get posted. The first Burley Creek swap of next year will be March of 2023. So glad the meets are back. A great bunch of people are involved in putting them on.


----------



## BatWaves (Sep 6, 2022)

I’d love to be there but being diesel fuel in WA is at an all time high, pulling my 20ft enclosed car trailer from Spokane for one day would be costly. I’ll reach out to my Ol’Veteran Collectors 😂 here locally to see if they’d be interested in a road trip  @Dave Stromberger @UncleFester


----------



## Jon Olson (Sep 7, 2022)

Your art work on your information post is outstanding! Is it available as in a poster form?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 7, 2022)

Jon Olson said:


> Your art work on your information post is outstanding! Is it available as in a poster form?



Thanks. Rick is an amazing artist. Several Cabers have asked, so we hope to make a 11 x 17 print on a heavier stock available after the show. Hoping for T shirts again as well, but that may or may not happen for the Fall show due to unforeseen delay. The venue will continue with two shows a year so I will keep info updated on a regular basis and let you know.


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 7, 2022)

I'd be down for a poster if they're made.

Thanks!
Chad







Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Thanks. Rick is an amazing artist. Several Cabers have asked, so we hope to make a 11 x 17 print on a heavier stock available after the show. Hoping for T shirts again as well, but that may or may not happen for the Fall show due to unforeseen delay. The venue will continue with two shows a year so I will keep info updated on a regular basis and let you know.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 8, 2022)

I've talked to several folks who are bringing lots of desirable bikes and parts to this one. Everything from pre-war bare frames, unfinished projects, and complete bicycles. I just added a B-6 and an Autocycle project to the list of stuff I'm bringing. A big thanks to Tom and Ryan for putting on this swap and making this great venue available.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 9, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Thanks. Rick is an amazing artist. Several Cabers have asked, so we hope to make a 11 x 17 print on a heavier stock available after the show. Hoping for T shirts again as well, but that may or may not happen for the Fall show due to unforeseen delay. The venue will continue with two shows a year so I will keep info updated on a regular basis and let you know.



Put me down for a poster. Thanks, Shawn


----------



## JRE (Sep 10, 2022)

Can't wait to go. Looking forward to picking up my next Shelby project and selling some parts


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Sep 24, 2022)

I have never been to a swap in the Seattle/Tacoma area,  but I'm planning to bring a load.  I have too much stuff!


----------



## JRE (Sep 26, 2022)

What time can we show up on Friday if we're going to camp out.


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 26, 2022)

Hmmmm good question.. I wonder what I'm bringing...hmmmmmm🤔 can't wait it is a lot of fun.. great people...


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 26, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> I have never been to a swap in the Seattle/Tacoma area,  but I'm planning to bring a load.  I have too much stuff!





redline1968 said:


> Hmmmm good question.. I wonder what I'm bringing...hmmmmmm🤔 can't wait it is a lot of fun.. great people...
> 
> View attachment 1702027



Burley Creek will be open by noon on Friday (maybe a little earlier) for setup and camping ! Come enjoy the day ! You can head to close by Gig harbor to site see or Tacoma water front if you get bored (ha ha) . Ryan and Tom will be on site all day and night Friday. Maybe even Tim the Skid will bring his guitar ?


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 26, 2022)

I'm looking forward to heading up on Friday with a friend.  I'm bringing up two bikes for sure. My 20" Colson looptail and a CWC Cycletruck. Plus smalls.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 26, 2022)

Nice bikes to be for sale at the swap meet only Saturday, no shipping and no pricing till day of show.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 26, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Nice bikes to be for sale at the swap meet only Saturday, no shipping and no pricing till day of show.
> View attachment 1702205
> 
> View attachment 1702206
> ...


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 27, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Ryan and Tom will be on site all day and night Friday. Maybe even Tim the Skid will bring his guitar ?
> Oh, for sure bringing a guitar!!!


----------



## Tim the Skid (Sep 27, 2022)

And this original paint black B-6 to sell!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 29, 2022)

Reminder it's almost here...


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2022)

Hopefully folks will take some pics!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 29, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Hopefully folks will take some pics!



I can do that. It looks like a nice venue from the pictures.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 29, 2022)

The gracious owner Tom, modeling the new swap T shirt. Place is looking awesome for Saturdays event. And yes the Orange Aerocycle will be there.


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 29, 2022)

Shawn Michael said:


> I'm looking forward to heading up on Friday with a friend.  I'm bringing up two bikes for sure. My 20" Colson looptail and a CWC Cycletruck. Plus smalls.View attachment 1702105



did you sell that baby colson?! Let me know


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 29, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> The gracious owner Tom, modeling the new swap T shirt. Place is looking awesome for Saturdays event. And yes the Orange Aerocycle will be there.
> View attachment 1703803
> 
> 
> ...



That looks great. Thanks for hosting.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2022)

Still waiting on one of them swap meet posters!


----------



## saladshooter (Sep 29, 2022)

Or one of those sweet shirts!


----------



## JRE (Sep 29, 2022)

Yep I'm packing the car up when I get home


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 29, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Still waiting on one of them swap meet posters!



Kind of a quagmire. Poster (heavy paper print 11x17) would basically be free and Richard (artist) and Ryan would love for everyone to have one, but after looking into it tubes and postage would run the cost up toward $20 and don't want to have to charge that. When a solution arises we will post.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 29, 2022)

Shawn Michael said:


> That looks great. Thanks for hosting.



Tom and Ryan are the best ! They really want to keep the vintage bicycle vibe strong in this area.


----------



## BFGforme (Sep 29, 2022)

Shawn Michael said:


> I can do that. It looks like a nice venue from the pictures.



Or could go and take some…


----------



## JRE (Sep 30, 2022)

Hmm need to figure out how to get more of this


----------



## JRE (Sep 30, 2022)

Into this. And still have room for a bike I'm bringing home lol


----------



## JRE (Sep 30, 2022)

Few people showing up already


----------



## JRE (Sep 30, 2022)

Few more


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 30, 2022)

Nice looking venue and some great bikes.  Who ownes the red Motorbike with the horizontal spring saddle?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Sep 30, 2022)

1817cent said:


> Nice looking venue and some great bikes.  Who ownes the red Motorbike with the horizontal spring saddle?



Ryan (Burley Creek) 37 BFG.


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Still waiting on one of them swap meet posters!



Talked to Richard the artist. I will post his contact info in next few days. He will be able to ship out posters.


----------



## JRE (Oct 1, 2022)

Few early morning pics


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Shawn Michael (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Durfmeyer (Oct 1, 2022)

This was a good swapeet. I had never been his  but will be looking forward to future events. Bought this one for when my little girl can ride. It will be a fun little project.


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 1, 2022)

Frank and Pam Skid Kings said:


> Ryan (Burley Creek) 37 BFG.



What were they asking for it?


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

BFGforme said:


> What were they asking for it?



PM Ryan at Burleycreek


----------



## Tim the Skid (Oct 1, 2022)

We just got home, we stayed until 5 PM and sold parts as we were loading the trailer. GREAT swap, great people, great venue this the Northwest's new premier bike swap. So much fantastic interaction with legends of the hobby. Phil, Ron, you guys are bike royalty! Shawn, Brian, Jeffro, Nick, Dave, Mark, Jim, Justin, Gary, Frank, Whitey, Rick, Steve, Tom and Ryan, I could have stayed for a week hanging with you guys! So much fun and laughs. (could we maybe do a three day meet next time?) 😂Oh, and some cool bike stuff too. Can't wait for the next one.


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 1, 2022)

It was the bomb.. old school meeting new school.. fired up the flying Merkel and twinn also picked up a 41 orig today... traded and sold... Great muffins and coffee on a donation basis and the hosts were great people.. I'm looking forward to next year .😁


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 1, 2022)

Few more pic's here...       https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b...nk-you-and-more-pics-from-today-oct-1.214890/


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Oct 2, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Still waiting on one of them swap meet posters!



(tried to pm you, didn't go) Contact Rick Gilmore at  rickprimefitness@gmail.com   253-347-3844  for posters T shirts (while supply last) and info on other art Rick has done and can do.


----------

